# H&K VP9 vs. P30...



## Slugo

I really like both of these guns a lot. No doubt, the trigger in the VP9 is pretty damn slick. On the other hand, the P30 trigger is pretty average at best, but in a good way. It's the Version 3/DA/SA. Not nearly as slick as the VP9, but much safer IMHO. The P30 is a safer gun to use in high-stress situations. The trigger pull in SA is close to 5 pounds, meaning no unexpected double-taps, plus it has second-strike capability. I prefer shooting the VP9 at the range, accuracy is unmatched. But, The P30 is my current CCW. Either way, both are pretty nice guns to own and shoot.


----------



## Brazos Dan

I totally agree with all you said. My P30 is the version with ambi safety, V3, I think. I feel comfortable with it on my night stand. I would never use my VP9 as such.

I rotate them for CC and enjoy punching paper with both.

You are right, IMO, about the danger in a stressful situation with a striker-fire.
Since the slide can be manipulated with the safety on, I can load and unload safely indoors. After loading and holstering the P30, I can reach the exposed safety to engage or disengage it.


----------



## Yusrilha

Looks good


----------



## Goldwing

You have good taste @Slugo!
Is there an aftermarket trigger on one of those HKS?
GW


----------



## Slugo

Goldwing said:


> You have good taste @Slugo!
> Is there an aftermarket trigger on one of those HKS?
> GW


Not to my knowledge. You could send it to GrayGuns for an expensive trigger job.


----------



## Goldwing

Slugo said:


> Not to my knowledge. You could send it to GrayGuns for an expensive trigger job.


 Factory triggers are fine. I am retrofitting my G19 to stock. I enjoyed shooting with the Ghost 
Evo Elite setup, but for carry it is a bit light.

GW


----------



## desertman

Goldwing said:


> You have good taste @Slugo!
> Is there an aftermarket trigger on one of those HKS?
> GW


As far as I know only for the VP series. Made by Lobos Industries. I installed them on all of my VP's
Lazy Wolf also makes an aftermarket trigger for these guns.


----------



## Shipwreck

I have owned like 10 or 11 Hks over the years. I have had a VP9 too, but don't have it any longer. The P2000 is actually my favorite HK of them all. I sold one a few years back and missed it - I got another and it has been my carry gun for 4 years straight. I had a P2000sk too, but recently sold it because I prefer the larger gun.

Overall, I prefer DA/SA over a striker fired gun.

I actually prefer the P2000 to the P30. I put a Hogue Jr grip on mine, and the grip is just perfect.

I carried a Glock 48 for about a month in March 2020, but have gone back to the HK fulltime again.

This is a photo from when I first got it. It has some wear after 4 years of carry now


----------



## high pockets

I, too, prefer the hammer fired HKs, my preference is for the P30. I tried to like a P2000, but I felt the grip was too smooth. I see Shipwreck puts a Hogue sleeve on his P2000 to make the grip grippier, but in my experience it makes the grip too thick. But that's just me.

I hear some people have issues with the trigger on the P30, but since I don't use it for Bullseye shooting, I don't find it to be an issue.


----------



## JohnCEa

Nice!


----------



## Shipwreck

high pockets said:


> I, too, prefer the hammer fired HKs, my preference is for the P30. I tried to like a P2000, but I felt the grip was too smooth. I see Shipwreck puts a Hogue sleeve on his P2000 to make the grip grippier, but in my experience it makes the grip too thick. But that's just me.
> 
> I hear some people have issues with the trigger on the P30, but since I don't use it for Bullseye shooting, I don't find it to be an issue.


That is not a regular Hogue Handall - couldn't you tell? It only has 1 finger groove instead of 2. And, the palm swells are much smaller. I don't like the fullsize Hogue. But, I have a Handall Jr on several of my handguns. PX4, P2000, M&P Shield and on my Walther P99 - all have one on them. And, I had one on my Glock 48 that I had until about 2 weeks ago...

I really like the Hogue Jr. The fullsize Hogue IS too big for the hands.

But, the Jr is a bear to squeeze onto a doublestack.


----------

